# steering fluid



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Are you positive it's steering fluid? As far as I know the Cruze has electric steering - no fluid.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I believe some of the earlier (2008-2010) "global" Cruzes have regular hydraulic power steering, but none of the 2011-2012 North American Cruzes do, they all have Electric Power Steering (EPS).


----------



## chevymaro92 (Jun 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> Are you positive it's steering fluid? As far as I know the Cruze has electric steering - no fluid.


Yup positive I have the 2011 korean version.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

GM's power steering fluid has been interchangeable with ATF for forever. I'd run ATF in there until the dealer can take a look at it.


----------



## chevymaro92 (Jun 3, 2012)

sciphi said:


> GM's power steering fluid has been interchangeable with ATF for forever. I'd run ATF in there until the dealer can take a look at it.


Thanks..I kinda overfilled the ATF should I be worried ?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

IF you can siphon some off, I'd do so. Power steering systems can be picky on their fluid level.


----------

